# Possible pregnancy??



## annieannb (Feb 13, 2011)

Hi there everyone, 

I got my 1st ferret last year, about 9 months ago, a jill. All's well, she had the jill jab as she was in season at the time then got her spayed this Jan. 

Now, 2 weeks ago I went to a rescue to get her a friend, another jill. The woman said she came to them in a box with a hob and is in season but she doesn't think he got her. 

I have read that if mated the jills swelling should go down in 2 weeks, I think it has but I don't want to leave her is season if I'm wrong. And I don't want to give her the jill jab if she is pregnant. Perhaps the hob was vasectomised, I don't know so he may have brought her out of season with out getting her pregnant. 

Just not sure what to do here, other than waiting for babies to appear is there a way to find out if she's pregnant?? If she is I'll back asking loads of questions on the subject as I didn't plan to be breeding so didn't look into it.

Any advice would be great, thanks Ann.


----------



## Fade to Grey (Nov 10, 2007)

pick her up and check her nipples, not in pervy way, but yeah they stick out if she is also if you press a finger (not too hard) on her stomach, depending on how far along she is you might be able to feel movements. also the temprement changes, mine went from a i'm going to kill you to a don't bite the hand that feeds me. the spayed girl will help her with the babies so i wouldn't worry, and they're not too hard to raise. 

i have an accidental pregnancy too, we didn't get the bonnie out in time, but we let her have a litter last year and know shes a good mum and have nothing to worry about with her. great granny helps with the babies. mine group are a family unit and look after each other well. you'll probably find that with your two. 

all the best though, i'm sure you'll be fine


----------



## annieannb (Feb 13, 2011)

Well we've had April for 35 days now and I know ferret gestation period is 42 day so if she is pregnant I guess we'll find out very soon.

I'm still unsure TBH, some days I think yes she must be but then another time I have doubts.

Last week she was sleeping loads, like wouldn't even get up if I left the cage door open, even if the other ferret Evy was out. But know she's wide awake all the time and exploring and leaping about

She has made a lovely nest which is pretty convincing and she fights with Evy and won't let up in the bed area. I haven't noticed any hair loss on her tail though, in fact her coat is looking fuller and healthier than when I got her!

I'm just worried not knowing for sure if or when she's due if something goes wrong I won't relies she needs help. Oh pets - why do they cause us so much stress


----------



## poppydog1 (Mar 26, 2010)

Hi she will line the nest with her hair a few days before, ours did and we knew she had them as you could hear them squeeking, its best not to touch them as she may eat them, wont be long before you know either way keep us posted


----------



## Wolfiewheezle (May 5, 2011)

Usually if a jill is about to give birth they do sleep allot more just before and also pluck hair from their belly. (usually a week or so before) Mine haven't ever plucked their tail hair.


----------



## annieannb (Feb 13, 2011)

Well no babies so I guess it was a phantom. Doesn't really explain why she's being so horrible to the other ferret though


----------

